

Optimize your liquor cabinet using data from three world-class bars - simandl
http://www.rittmanmead.com/2014/12/rittman-mead-bar-optimizer/

======
simandl
This is a shiny + d3 side project I'm working on. It's still an MVP and I'd
appreciate any feedback on improvements.

